# Rainbow with stuff coming out of nose (pictures)



## fresh50com (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a 2 year old rainbow shark that has up till now been very healthy. About a month ago I noticed a large white plume coming out of one of its nostrils. The white stuff looks like cotton and is has some red towards the base. The plume is slowly getting larger.

Aside from the white stuff, the shark is otherwise healthy. It has good color and healthy looking fins. It is active, swims straight, and not thin. 

All other fish in the aquarium appear healthy.

Any ideas on what this is?

Pictures are below.

























Many Thanks,
fresh50com


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry, I have no idea what that is. Might be a wound, in which case I would just let it be.


----------

